# AND...The winner for biggest jerks in the hunting world goes to........



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Duck Hunters....again.

Why is that?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Ignorance. Celebrate our vast Texas coastline....for all. Texas coastal duck hunting is world class....we all have to stand together or we stand to lose it all.

The ignorant few that want to claim the typical 4'x8' raised wooden spot.....you didnt find it first and you dont own it.

Next time you want to harass whoever is in an area that you too thought was a good spot....how about yall both call the game warden....one can claim trespassing....the other can claim hunter harassment. Lets just see which side the game wardens pursue.

Stop. We all have the same passion. Make a friend. If you have had thoughts that define the title of this post then you are part of the problem. Noone here can help you except you. your choice. Duck hunting is a cool tradition. I am really enjoying showing friends, family, and kids how fun it can be to share. You can do the same.....or ruin it....and again your choice. Our Texas ancestors made their choice. Why do some have such disdain. If you are the title of this thread....well what a waste that you disrespect all that Texans have laid out for us. Walk the way of the hunter. Be glad someone took the time to share and show you.....

Hope this trend changes.....it really is a nasty black eye and unneeded trend. If we dont stand together we WILL lose it all. There is not one square inch of our Texas coast that hasnt been graced by the shadow of a duck. Pretty cool to think about really. Plenty of acres to go around. Many a Texas hunter before us knew that. Why is that so hard for some people to come to terms with. If you are shaking your head right now and biting your lip now please read it again.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

All I know is they like to leave their decoys in some prime Redfish areas. Makes casting and catching a challenge.


----------



## Ducker Rich (Apr 19, 2010)

The problem is, everyone thinks they are special, they deserve to be first and they do not worry about others. It is the same thing on the drive home from work, in the grocery store, wade fishing, everything. Drivers won't let other drivers in the line because they are in a hurry and it is they're spot. Same with fishermen and duck hunters. Wade fishermen think those duck hunters are in their fishing hole and opposite for the hunters.
I saw this on our hunting lease, whenever someone saw a nice buck all the guys that say they are not big buck hunters wanted to find a way to hunt that blind. Fishermen see a bent rod and all come running. There are miles of bayshore, why do they all want to be in the same spot?
Somehow we need to change that in the outdoor world or the OP is right, we will lose it. A few bad apples will ruin the batch for all.

DR


----------



## TexasSlam18 (Aug 26, 2010)

Couldn't agree with you more ducker... It's a sense of entitlement. And a small portion of folks that duck hunt think they know everything and anyone else who they don't know is an idiot. Gives the sport a bad name. But y'all are right.. It doesn't have to be that way, or shouldn't be at least.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

We might thank A&E and the bearded morons for creating a class of duck commanders that don't have a clue about the game laws, ethics or common courtesy.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

daddyeaux said:


> We might thank A&E and the bearded morons for creating a class of duck commanders that don't have a clue about the game laws, ethics or common courtesy.


(Un)shockingly ... there were plenty of ***holes around before the DC boys made a tv show ... can't really say they were the demise of the heritage.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

daddyeaux said:


> We might thank A&E and the bearded morons for creating a class of duck commanders that don't have a clue about the game laws, ethics or common courtesy.


bearded morons huh


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*Me me me*

I think if the a-holes of the duck hunting world listened to the message from the "bearded morons" they would turn from their sinful ways. It's the ME ME ME mentality that ruins all good things, Hell I can't hardly get on the freeway anymore without some jackwad trying to run me off the road.:headknock


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

daddyeaux said:


> We might thank A&E and the bearded morons for creating a class of duck commanders that don't have a clue about the game laws, ethics or common courtesy.


No, these people have always been there. The Duck Dynasty show isn't about duck hunting or duck calls. It's all about family and faith and presenting it in a highly entertaining way. If the yahoos we see in the marshes were paying any attention to Duck Dynasty, they wouldn't be acting the way they do.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I agree with you AQ...........


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

yeah...I wish all you jerks would leave my marsh alone! 

actually its the same principle that priced deer leases and even duck leases out of most people range....more people, limited resources, more pressure.

and what always comes with more people?? like was said earlier..someone tries to run you off the road


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

If appears if someone lets you in line in traffic...that was me...if someone lets you cross the lanes because we are all stopped waiting on our light to turn green...that was me...if someone let you merge into traffic...that was me...

You know what, I'm never late and always a little happier when I get where I'm going!


Why can't the rest of you think about something other than yourself or that dam phone your staring at?

I've guided hunters (deer, exotics, quail and turkey), bay fishermen and run offshore charters so I've seen about everything you guys mention in the different threads that have been so popular the last few days. Plus a few more things...but it's not worth width post it... 

It's not that tough to think about others!


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

That's why I goose hunt


----------



## Jacinto (Sep 14, 2013)

Maybe it's something about putting on camo that makes some guys think the whole world is their enemy.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Jacinto said:


> Maybe it's something about putting on camo that makes some guys think the whole world is their enemy.


Dont go dragging cammo into this bs. YOu can talk bad about church or my mama, but don't go talking bad about my cammo.

Cammo makes everyone just a little prettier.


----------



## Jacinto (Sep 14, 2013)

haha, sorry, I meant mosquito repellent.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Now wait....does that mosquito repellent also include a thermocell?


----------



## Quackinstackin (Apr 4, 2013)

Exhibit a 
Saw our duck blind like this after our morning hunt but jokes on them ended up with 19 next morning. I just don't understand why you would do something like this


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

They were just unbrushing it so they could come rebrush it and then claim it as their own and run anyone who gets near it off, I saw this once when I was a rookie.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Category5 said:


> They were just unbrushing it so they could come rebrush it and then claim it as their own and run anyone who gets near it off, *I saw this once when I was a rookie.*


Shots fired! Shots fired!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

That is a nice blind, they spent a lot of time and money on that one.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Exactly why they own that spot.


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

*Quackstackin is that out in front of boggie?*

Quackstackin is that out in front of boggie?



Quackinstackin said:


> View attachment 1982554
> 
> 
> Exhibit a
> Saw our duck blind like this after our morning hunt but jokes on them ended up with 19 next morning. I just don't understand why you would do something like this


----------



## Quackinstackin (Apr 4, 2013)

No up round powderhorn


----------



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

No perminent blinds on public would be nice. Or mabey I'll build a house out there, spray paint it camouflage nail a few palms to it, and tell the state it's my duck blind. Should work?


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

I need to figure out a way to HIGH FENCE my spots. Then I could start feeding protein to the fish/ducks and really get the quality animals I deserve.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

No , I need to spend $1000s on supplemental feeding program to get bigger stronger ( and better duckling survival - more ducks ) and larger seeded food plots before I high fence ....


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Fresh2Salt said:


> I need to figure out a way to HIGH FENCE my spots. Then I could start feeding protein to the fish/ducks and really get the quality animals I deserve.


Easy...buy a piece of land and do what ya want. LOL

Sent from my phone


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*stay off*



Quackinstackin said:


> View attachment 1982554
> 
> 
> Exhibit a
> Saw our duck blind like this after our morning hunt but jokes on them ended up with 19 next morning. I just don't understand why you would do something like this


stay off my crappie tree!! I put that there and the dang water levels dropped out.

erase it from your GPS's please....and no that top isn't meant as triple tail shade.....


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> Easy...buy a piece of land and do what ya want. LOL
> 
> Sent from my phone


You just gave me an idea...With the big crab trap coming up, I could snag a few and bury them just below the surface of my favorite fishing grounds. Anyone who dares to trespass would suffer lower unit catastrophe...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Fresh2Salt said:


> You just gave me an idea...With the big crab trap coming up, I could snag a few and bury them just below the surface of my favorite fishing grounds. Anyone who dares to trespass would suffer lower unit catastrophe...


LOL....I love these threads.

Sent from my phone


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Quackinstackin said:


> View attachment 1982554
> 
> 
> Exhibit a
> Saw our duck blind like this after our morning hunt but jokes on them ended up with 19 next morning. I just don't understand why you would do something like this


I just don't understand why anyone would built a monstrosity like this.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> I just don't understand why anyone would built a monstrosity like this.


I think cat5 called it earlier. Pay attention man :slimer:


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Fresh2Salt said:


> You just gave me an idea...With the big crab trap coming up, I could snag a few and bury them just below the surface of my favorite fishing grounds. Anyone who dares to trespass would suffer lower unit catastrophe...


This reminded me. I was fishing a bass tournament circuit out of my ultra shallow running flats boat. The high speed bass boat guys hated me cuz i could get back into the creeks and fish unpressured waters basically all to myself. I started winning a few checks here and there and suddenly there were pallets sunk in the entrance ways to those creeks. winey babies.....
My skeg is above the bottom of my boat and i run scary shallow on plane and the reactions of the prime suspects was priceless when i told them where i had caught all my fish beating them again. I loved telling everyone where i was going. Noone could follow. great times when they are being super secretive of the fish they located.....i never needed to prefish just hit those impossible to get to back creeks everytime.

Some fisherman are duck hunters as the title describes too.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> I just don't understand why anyone would built a monstrosity like this.


Looks like a stage for the muppets..geeze


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

sgrem said:


> This reminded me. I was fishing a bass tournament circuit out of my ultra shallow running flats boat. The high speed bass boat guys hated me cuz i could get back into the creeks and fish unpressured waters basically all to myself. I started winning a few checks here and there and suddenly there were pallets sunk in the entrance ways to those creeks. winey babies.....
> My skeg is above the bottom of my boat and i run scary shallow on plane and the reactions of the prime suspects was priceless when i told them where i had caught all my fish beating them again. I loved telling everyone where i was going. Noone could follow. great times when they are being super secretive of the fish they located.....i never needed to prefish just hit those impossible to get to back creeks everytime.
> 
> Some fisherman are duck hunters as the title describes too.


That's pretty pinche' for them to go thru that much trouble to stop you. Sore losers...what are you gonna do?


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*Seen it..*



sgrem said:


> This reminded me. I was fishing a bass tournament circuit out of my ultra shallow running flats boat. The high speed bass boat guys hated me cuz i could get back into the creeks and fish unpressured waters basically all to myself. I started winning a few checks here and there and suddenly there were pallets sunk in the entrance ways to those creeks. winey babies.....
> My skeg is above the bottom of my boat and i run scary shallow on plane and the reactions of the prime suspects was priceless when i told them where i had caught all my fish beating them again. I loved telling everyone where i was going. Noone could follow. great times when they are being super secretive of the fish they located.....i never needed to prefish just hit those impossible to get to back creeks everytime.
> 
> Some fisherman are duck hunters as the title describes too.


 Lind of like USFWS sinking rocks in channels that are north of the ICW. Evidently tidal influence stops where you put rocks....ask my skeg


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Fresh2Salt said:


> I need to figure out a way to HIGH FENCE my spots. Then I could start feeding protein to the fish/ducks and really get the quality animals I deserve.


That's a good idea but i won't work, i have first hand knowledge of this. I was going to High Fence my end of Copano bay... you know so i could enhance the trout and redfish population, and enact a wildlife management program for the ducks by providing them year round access to food, water and shelter. But TPW said i would be assisting and encouraging the ducks and fish to stay in my area of the bay so they wouldn't leave thus trapping them. Who knew. LOL:question::headknock


----------



## Toadtrout (Dec 27, 2014)

Quackinstackin said:


> View attachment 1982554
> 
> 
> Exhibit a
> Saw our duck blind like this after our morning hunt but jokes on them ended up with 19 next morning. I just don't understand why you would do something like this


hope you tore that ridiculous thing down after the season.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

FYI duck hunters
Per TPWD, any blinds that are built in /on public lands water aren't private owned . ANY HUNTER first come has the legal right to its use. Those who harass or try to say they own it is breaking the law for harassment.


----------



## aTm08 (Dec 30, 2011)

Logan said:


> Lind of like USFWS sinking rocks in channels that are north of the ICW. Evidently tidal influence stops where you put rocks....ask my skeg


I told you to hit it with more speed, but you didn't listen.


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*late*



Bowhntr said:


> FYI duck hunters
> Per TPWD, any blinds that are built in /on public lands water aren't private owned . ANY HUNTER first come has the legal right to its use. Those who harass or try to say they own it is breaking the law for harassment.


You a day late and several dollars short...that thread got canned weeks ago.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Lotta butthurt in this thread.


----------

